# استخلاص احداثيات النقاط من ملف اوتوكاد وخزنها في ملف اكسل (بعد تعديل الروابط)



## مهندس بغداد (1 أكتوبر 2008)

تلبية لطلبات مهندسينا واعضاء منتدانا الافاضل في الموضوع الذي كتبته سابقا بنفس الاسم باعادة رفع البرنامج بسبب عدم صلاحية الرابط في الموضوع السابق..

في المرفقات برنامج Dxf2xyz الذي يقوم باستخلاص احداثيات النقاط من ملف اوتوكاد Dxf ويخزنها في جدول اكسل ..
والشرح ايظا في الرفقات وهو مكتوب ببرنامج الوورد.

عيد سعيد وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mnci (1 أكتوبر 2008)

عيد سعيد وملفات جميلة من مهندسنا البغدادى
دمت بخير


----------



## الاصلى (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
البرنامج يعمل بكفاءة عالية


----------



## سولارلونر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بعد الشكر الجزيل للاخ مهندس بغداد ارجو ان توضح لي هذه المشكله انت او اي من الاعضاء الائي عندهم حل ؟
بعد ان حملت الملفات ضهر ملف مضغوط بصيغهrar وعندما افتح الضغط ب الامر extract here يعطيني رساله no archives found ارجو ان تخبروني م العمل ؟
علما ان اكثر الملفات التي احملها من الموقع تضهر بنفس الصيغه وقليل منها هي التي تعمل عندي ؟
نسيت ان اقول كل عام والجميع بالف خير 0000 اعاده الله ع الامه الاسلاميه بالامان والخير


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا مهندس بغداد

مازن عبد الهادي


----------



## مهندس بغداد (2 أكتوبر 2008)

سولارلونر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد الشكر الجزيل للاخ مهندس بغداد ارجو ان توضح لي هذه المشكله انت او اي من الاعضاء الائي عندهم حل ؟
> بعد ان حملت الملفات ضهر ملف مضغوط بصيغهrar وعندما افتح الضغط ب الامر extract here يعطيني رساله no archives found ارجو ان تخبروني م العمل ؟
> علما ان اكثر الملفات التي احملها من الموقع تضهر بنفس الصيغه وقليل منها هي التي تعمل عندي ؟
> نسيت ان اقول كل عام والجميع بالف خير 0000 اعاده الله ع الامه الاسلاميه بالامان والخير



ربما برنامج WinRAR الذي عندك به مشكله امسحة ونصب واحد اخر
وتاكد قبل ذلك ان الملف المنزل لحاسبتك هو بنفس الحجم الموجود امام كل ملف في المرفقات


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا مهندس بغداد العظيمة وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى الشيمى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## مكتب السدف (16 أكتوبر 2008)

تعيش ابن بغداد و الله ينصر بغداد دائما


----------



## ابراهيم ابومريم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اماني الصالح مريم (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## مهندس بغداد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مصطفى الشيمى قال:


> شكرا ولكن الروابط لا تعمل



اخي العزيز السلام عليكم
هذه ليست روابط للتحميل من مواقع اخرى وانما هي مرفقات يتم تحميلها من نفس منتدانا تاكد من خدمة الانترنيت لديك.


----------



## حسن احمد (22 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مساح محترف (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## garary (30 نوفمبر 2008)

عيد سعيد وملفات جميلة من مهندسنا البغدادى
دمت بخير


----------



## صادق عبده (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## MOHAMMAD TITI (12 يناير 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 
البرنامج يعمل بكفاءة عالية*​

ومشكور على هذا الجهد وشكرأ


----------



## ASHIK (13 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
شكرا


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسام يونس (15 يناير 2009)

مشكور يعطيك العافية


----------



## aaammmly (5 فبراير 2009)

الله يرحم والديك ويكتبلك بكل حرف حسنة يا شيخ


----------



## مهندس بغداد (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين على ردودكم الجميلة اخوان والله شجعتوني ان اعرض المزيد...دمتم بخير


----------



## abdolkadr (6 فبراير 2009)

برنامج جميل


----------



## abdolkadr (6 فبراير 2009)

لو شرح بسيط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## غدنفر1 (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وجعله الله فى مبزان حسناتك


----------



## نهار حسين (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لموضوعاتك المفيده نرجو منك التواصل والتألق


----------



## أحمد gps (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير ياأخى ونرجو المزيد


----------



## عزت محروس (2 يوليو 2009)

اللهم فك اثر بغداد وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس دبع (2 يوليو 2009)

اللة يجزيك خير الثواب


----------



## عصام محمد الكيلاني (4 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وفي نسلك ويجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وسيم ذكى (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جداعلى هذا المجهود


----------



## adam071983 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان بوزغيليل (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي ،
فعلا أفادني جدا
جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (4 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله كل خير ومحبه


----------



## khalidhusen (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم فرج كرب إخواننا في العراق الحبيب
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## wess_yaris (14 سبتمبر 2010)

:13:شكرا لمجهودك الرائع ولكن هذه هى أفضل طريقة لإستخرج النقط إلى Excel sheet


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (24 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم الايادي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## hossam1982 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------

